# Jacks,grouper and mongos oh my!!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Myself,SNATCH IT and H2OCHRIS made it out for some Sunday fun! Got to the ramp,loaded up on live bait and we were off! After a 20 mile run In kinda sloppy seas, we pull up on the spot and I tell them to drop it,count to five and stop. SNATCH IT may have gotten to 3 and was hammered by a nice grouper. We found a couple nice jacks and all the pesky ARS you want to catch. We ran a little further SW and finally got into some MONGOS. Fished till about 2 or so and made the run home! Great day on the water with great friends........LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good mess of fish there!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Fishing was tough yesterday. I'm just glad we could some what pull a rabbit out of a hat!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch! Those are some nice mingos!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Marmidor had a blast!!!! Good Times for sure!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> Thanks Marmidor had a blast!!!! Good Times for sure!!!!


Like always brotha!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish, it looked pretty this weekend. I wanted to go but my bilge wasn't running. Guess I'm gonna wait a month than get at it a bunch when snapper opens up.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bigrick said:


> Nice fish, it looked pretty this weekend. I wanted to go but my bilge wasn't running. Guess I'm gonna wait a month than get at it a bunch when snapper opens up.


Man the snapper are a pain in the rear. They are eating any and everything you drop. I'll be glad when we can enjoy the fruits of our labor. Not saying that I don't like to catch them because y'all know that they can stretch a string with the best of them. I just hate to have to put them back after they eat all my live bait lol!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It might have been slow but you ended up with a mess of good eating.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> It might have been slow but you ended up with a mess of good eating.


Yes sir no doubt. Gonna put the Aj on the smoker this evening! Makes for some great dip!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Yes sir no doubt. Gonna put the Aj on the smoker this evening! Makes for some great dip!!!


Not too shabby char-grilled either.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Marmidor. Big ole fatty fat fat mongo's fo sure.
You cant go wrong when they are that size.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Very nice Marmidor. Big ole fatty fat fat mongo's fo sure.
> You cant go wrong when they are that size.


Thanks my friend! I have become somewhat addicted/obsessed with catching mingos! They are just so sweet to eat!


----------

